# 10.9 Blood Sugar Level



## inghy06 (Feb 23, 2013)

My mum has type 2 diabetes but is also suffering with Kidney Failure (9% kidney function), her blood sugar level is 10.9, although we know what to do when it is low we are unclear what to do when it is rising, we know that a lot of her medication has been stopped because of her kidney's - should we be worried


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi inghy, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your Mum. When was the test taken i.e. how long after eating and what did she eat? Or was it a waking/fasting level? 10.9 is not ideal but it is far from being dangerously high. Unfortunately, there's not a lot you can do to bring a higher level down unless you are on insulin injections, other than exercise, but I'm guessing your Mum might find this difficult?


----------



## inghy06 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Northerner, thank you for your prompt response, you are right, exercise is not really an option - would you know at what level it is before it is classed as "dangerously" high.  given the time I would think the last time she ate was breakfast when she normally has weetabix and for lunch she would generally have a sandwich (she doesnt have a big appetite)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2013)

inghy06 said:


> Hi Northerner, thank you for your prompt response, you are right, exercise is not really an option - would you know at what level it is before it is classed as "dangerously" high.  given the time I would think the last time she ate was breakfast when she normally has weetabix and for lunch she would generally have a sandwich (she doesnt have a big appetite)



The occasional high level should not be too much of a problem, although it may put some strain on the kidneys as the body will attempt to flush out excess glucose via the kidneys. The main problems can come with persistently elevated levels as these can be the cause of diabetes complications. So, the occasional 15 or 20 is not to be desired, but more of a problem would be if these were normal for a person.  Has your Mum been given any dietary advice? I would suggest trying to keep food with a high carbohydrate content to a minimum (bread, potatoes, pasta, rice, cereal, sweets, cakes, biscuits etc.) so there will be less impact on her blood sugar levels, particularly since she is unable to take medication to help.


----------

